

Meteor 1.0 released - mjhea0
https://github.com/meteor/meteor/releases/tag/release%2FMETEOR%401.0

======
mjhea0
unofficial change log -
[https://github.com/meteor/meteor/blob/fb7466078ec5da90321bdc...](https://github.com/meteor/meteor/blob/fb7466078ec5da90321bdca3f08ddf085775e947/History.md#v10)

